
CouchDB on Wheels - _pius
http://www.jasondavies.com/blog/2009/05/08/couchdb-on-wheels/
======
seldo
I guess the purpose of this tutorial is to show how simple couchDB is to use,
but since I knew nothing about couchDB other than hearing raves about it from
my local alpha geek, all this did was open my eyes to how astonishingly
inconvenient it appears to be. Maybe it's just the shock of unfamiliar syntax?

~~~
janl
This tutorial shows how to use CouchApps, a very specialized use-case. While
CouchDB itself is fairly straightforward, CouchApps need a bit of ironing out
still.

------
lsb
Like Chris Rock once astutely observed,

 _You could drive a car with your feet, that don't make it a good idea._

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgWv5-I8Qy0#t=1m28s>

------
szopa
I appreciate the hack value, but this website could be done so much easier
using plain HTML and PHP for the Contact Us form...

~~~
jchrisa
This site is a test of the technology, but not really in the sweet-spot. The
real use case for pure CouchDB applications is the p2p web, where your
application code can be replicated from one database to another, along with
the data. This means it's possible to build applications like Flickr or
Twitter, without relying on any servers or intellectual property other than
your own and your friends'.

------
johnbender
Sadly the first thing I thought when I saw the title was, "aww no pr0n?".
Gives you an idea how that presentation affected my thoughts on couchdb
unfortunately.

On the other hand I might just have an overwhelming desire to look at pr0n
that rears its ugly head no matter where I'm looking.

